# Plantation shutters



## PaulHWood (Mar 26, 2012)

About to embark on window replacements and trimming interior (and exterior). We would like to put some plantation shutters in and was wondering if I should try to build them or purchase. Anyone have any luck and care to share tips on the build. I can customize trim at this point for the shutters.

Also, anyone use any of the composites for exterior trim. I would also like to place on a few front windows proper exterior shutters, same questions on those.

TIA


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

Rockler (I think) has a shutter/louver jig you might want to look at


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

http://lumberjocks.com/Holbs/blog/106801


----------



## Harryn (Apr 25, 2011)

I have used Rockler jig. It is time consuming but it woks. I used dowels instead of their expensive plastic pins for the louvres.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Paul, I strongly suggest using the Rockler jigs as opposed to buying the shutters IF you have the time, patience and perseverance. You can read more about my adventures here. Also, check the two links at the beginning of the blog. I will be happy to try to answer any questions you may have.


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

If you are any where near a large city in SC get on the net and search for Archetectural salvage shops. See if they have plantation shutters you can rebuild and refinish.
Second to that do the Rocklear method.
Heck they probably got a used plantation shutters are us store in Charlston. 
Worth the drive to get vintage for less money. Hardware too.
Buying new is costly and often made of woods that don't hold up with the elements.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Sommerfeld's has router bit set and instructional video on YouTube for making shutters.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

The New Yankee workshop has an episode on building shutters.


----------



## PaulHWood (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for all the info. leaning towards rockler set.

On finishing (mine are to be white) any tips. It would seem you could paint the frame assembled, but the slats individually.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Paul,

I am embarking on the same project in the next few weeks. Mostly to save money, which in my case will be put toward a new router/plate as my old one is dead. 

Looked at Rockler, but decided to go with Sommerfeld instead. He has a couple good videos on YouTube I highly recommend.

I plan to spray them, so I am also researching HVLP sprayers and paint types. I plan to paint the parts before assembly.

What wood are you planning to use? I've yet to decidel. I've been considering Ponderosa pine and Poplar. PP hard to find around me. There is some old growth Doug Fir available (have to cut around the knots) but I'm hesitant about the way it will mill. I've also considered cypress which is readily available and nice clear wood. I'll probably go with Poplar. (No, I don't buy lumber from HD).

For exterior shutters, in SC I would be looking at cypress, western cedar or clear pine. But before building them, I would check on prices for premade shutters.

Depending on what type of trim your talking about, I generally go with PT pine for anything not a molding. No personal experience, but my brother has had excellent results using Azek for exterior trim.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Paul & rwe, I used quarter sawn poplar because it was available for $3.05/bdft. Bass wood is the traditional one to use, but whatever is reasonably priced in your area should be fine, but test whatever you consider to see how it performs with the router to avoid tear out.

I sprayed my first window's parts and pieces, but went to a 4" foam roller for the remaining windows. The reason being that there is a lot of paint lost due to over spray on the small parts which the roller dramatically reduces. I still do all the pieces individually and lightly hand sand after the first coat of paint. I use a borg WB paint. When I sprayed it, I used Target's EM6500 tinted to match the window molding. HTH


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Art,

Thx I hadn't considered basswood.


----------



## PaulHWood (Mar 26, 2012)

Likely will go with poplar as that is what I am doing the trim with, and may consider buying the slats (which I think are basswood)


----------



## wbrisett (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm about to go down the same road… I opted for Marc Sommerfeld's bit set instead of the Rockler option. I think it's better designed, I actually plan on using some of the tips and jigs from Norm's episode of NWY as well. I think his jig for putting staples into the shutters is awesome. 
http://sommerfeldtools.com/professional-equipment-and-tools/router-bits-and-sets/router-bit-sets/window-shutter-set

I would definitely watch both the NYW and Sommerfeld episode on YouTube. I think you'll find both to be quite enlightening. With 11 windows in my house that I intend on putting plantation shutters on, the router bit set was an easy sell.


----------

